# HD 5770 AND 6770 CF compactibility



## macho84 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys i know the CF only works within the series. But i wanted to know if HD 5770 and hd 6770 can be used in CF mode. As they share similar spec and design except the HDMI version change.

Here is what i found in the search it works actaully but not sure if the gains will add.
*sites.amd.com/PublishingImages/Public/Graphic_Illustrations/WebBannerJPEG/AMD_CrossfireX_Chart_1618W.jpg


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

It will work. But now see the logic.

One buys HD 6770 for ~7k. HD 5770 + 6700 Crossfire will give performance near HD 6870.

Why not sell off the HD 5770 for something around 4.5-5k. Then add 7k to that and buy HD 6870 for 11.5k?

SLI/Crossfire for lower mid-range cards is never recommended. Higher mid-range card is where the value falls.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2011)

No ico, HD 6770 and HD 5770 crossfire will not work. The reason is that the BIOS of them are not same even if the specs are same. HD 6770 does have an updated BIOS with HD3D support. So unless you can flash the BIOS of the HD 5770 with a HD 6770's BIOS, they won't be compatible in Crossfire.

And another thing, HD 5770 or HD 6770 CF performs closer to HD 6970. Check the guru3D HIS IceQ HD 6770 CF review.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 16, 2011)

yes op,I stand with ico.you better do what he has said.
@cilus,
 but still brother there is a lot of scaling problems in some of the games with CF.so isn't it better to go with a single strong card at the same price than CF.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> yes op,I stand with ico.you better do what he has said.
> @cilus,
> but still brother there is a lot of scaling problems in some of the games with CF.so isn't it better to go with a single strong card at the same price than CF.



I was not suggesting a HD 6770 based CF rig to OP, just stating the fact.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes its lot more sensible to buy a *single* HD 6870


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> No ico, HD 6770 and HD 5770 crossfire will not work. The reason is that the BIOS of them are not same even if the specs are same. HD 6770 does have an updated BIOS with HD3D support. So unless you can flash the BIOS of the HD 5770 with a HD 6770's BIOS, they won't be compatible in Crossfire.
> 
> And another thing, HD 5770 or HD 6770 CF performs closer to HD 6970. Check the guru3D HIS IceQ HD 6770 CF review.


First part is correct but second part might not really be. Those are factory overclocked 6770s. You get stock ones, they'll be only close to or little higher than 6870/6950.

and one thing about Guru3D I must tell you...they only use the current data for the card they are reviewing. Old data is copy pasted.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 16, 2011)

I can understand the fact but my current gpu is doing good job so far only very few games it show some slow response that also now gone with my current cpu. So i had a thought of going for 6950 or later one but that cost double what if i choose to cf my current card. And later 1+ year will go directly for 7 series or wait for that to go for that.

One quick questions is that true amd cannot be used for phyx at all.


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

AMD can be used and is widely used for physics through neutral APIs. But can't be used for "nVidia PhysX" which is widely regarded as a gimmick.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 18, 2011)

My query is gaming physics will it work or not. Partical movement. or we need to get nvidia 9800 as physics right


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

macho84 said:


> My query is gaming physics will it work or not. Partical movement. or we need to get nvidia 9800 as physics right


Physics will work. Particle movement will work.

Effects using "nVidia PhysX" will not. Only 4 worth playing games use "nVidia PhysX" anyways. So, no big deal.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm with ico here. Although I have a dedicated PhysX card, there are only handful of games with noticeable Physx effects. And check out BF3 or even the original Crysis; there Physics implementation is superb & they are implemented with neutral APIs like HAVOC. So PhysX support can't be a deciding factor, at best it is just a nice add on.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 23, 2011)

So do i need to wait for 7 series card or go for cf 6770 or 5770 or go directly 6950 let me know. I dont want to sell this card. its doing good job and i played almost any game without issues. I was happy but certain game i can play at max setting which is pleasure to feel the game. I can wait for some more time but what the big difference between 6850 and 6950 in terms of fps and long run. CF ING both will give what end product i mean 6870cf 6850cf 5770cf 6950cf 6970cf.  Give me a comparision with nvidia and games average rate if any one have exp or read about it.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 23, 2011)

macho84 said:


> So do i need to wait for 7 series card or go for cf 6770 or 5770 or go directly 6950 let me know. I dont want to sell this card. its doing good job and i played almost any game without issues. I was happy but certain game i can play at max setting which is pleasure to feel the game. I can wait for some more time but what the big difference between 6850 and 6950 in terms of fps and long run. CF ING both will give what end product i mean 6870cf 6850cf 5770cf 6950cf 6970cf.  Give me a comparision with nvidia and games average rate if any one have exp or read about it.



Guru3d and Tomshardware have all sot of reviews you've asked for..Search in google for HD 5770 Crossfire, HD 6850 Crossfire, etc...you'll get the result.


----------

